# 52 Ford 8n



## anormandeau (Nov 19, 2009)

I recently purchased the tractor and I cannot find what weight motor oil and gearcase oil to use. Also, the gearcase oil is white and frothy. Is this normal or has water gotten into the gearbox?
Thank You, andy


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

Andy,

A good trans/hydraulic fluid which meets Ford M2C134D spec is recommended.

One suggestion:
http://www.amsoil.com/catalog.aspx?GroupID=666&zo=1531609

For engine oil, you may get different answers but I run my '51 Ferguson TO-30 on SAE30 which is a good 3 season oil but the synthetic will actually act as a multigrade 10W-30 due to its cold flow properties if you plan to run your tractor all year long.

Have fun with your 'new' tractor!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Water gets into mine sometimes and the best I can tell it gets in around the rubber that seals the shifter. I have started putting something over mine. You need to drain it and refill with 90 weight gear oil in the transmission.

I use 10W-30 in my engine


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

> You need to drain it and refill with 90 weight gear oil in the transmission.


The full story on transmission/hydraulic fluid for use in N series tractors (according to YTMAG message board).

http://www.ytmag.com//nboard/messages/10625.html

"Today, if asked, Ford-New Holland will specify the use of a combined hydraulic/transmission fluid which conforms to their specification M2C134D in all “N” series models."

As Morgan mentioned, your description definitely is an indication of water in the oil so you need to get it drained before any use.


----------



## tombrowning87 (Feb 21, 2010)

Water in the gearcase must be a normal thing. I just got done draing and refilling my 8n about an hour ago. I used 90w in mine too. Will have to do the engine oil soon too.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Andy; I have a '50 8-N also. Not sure of the temp swing in your part of Az. but cooling below freezing then temps getting warm will cause some condensation inside your tractor over time. Also as mentioned that rubber boot over the shift lever will let rain water in.

As far as oil goes in the tranny, I use 5 gallons of a universal hyd. oil from NAPA. The stuff Tractor Supply sells is OK too. Doesn't have to be that mineral oil as when they built it back in the 50's.

In the motor I run 10w-40


----------



## older than my tractor (Jun 2, 2021)

I've got a ( I think) 52 8n with a hydraulic quick connect that I'm wondering what it was used for, Any ideas?


----------

